# Favorite sandwich



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I just finished woofing down a hot and sweet capacola, procuitto, broccali raab, rosted portabella, fresh mozzarella, sharp provolone, roasted red pepper, olive oil, balsamic and fresh oregano on grilled tuscan bread sandwich.

So I wondered what is everyones good ole, favorite sandwich?

Corn beef, slaw, russion and swiss on rye is another one of mine, and of course a toasted new york bagel with lox, cream cheese red onion, tomato and capers :lips: 

What do you guys crave on the bread?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Where do I begin? 

Pastrami on rye with horseradish mustard
Fried egg on squooshy white (a childhood favorite)
Ham on raisin bread
Liver sausage with ketchup on toasted sourdough
Peanut butter and lettuce on a kaiser roll
Rillettes du Mans on baguette (in Paris, thank you!)
Egg salad with chopped Greek olives on Italian bread
Roast turkey, tomato, avocado and red onion on Italian bread
Cheddar and onion on rye

Whew!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

A list of a few of my faves (in no particular order)

-Spicy Capicola and provolone with a shallot-balsamic mayo
-Garlic roasted leg of lamb with roasted peppers, onion marmalade on ciabatta
-a good ruben (harder and harder to find
-a good old hamburger, grilled outdoors with ketchup, mustard (sorry it has to be the yellow stuff) raw onions and pickles
-an "Al's Italian Beef" from the original on Taylor St. in Chicago (of course with the hot pepper relish!!!!)


----------



## dunk (Feb 7, 2002)

My favorite is very simple:

Grilled cheese w/tomato -- has to be on homemade white bread w/Cabot extra sharp cheddar and fresh tomato from the garden!


the ultimate comfort food!!


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Homemade tuna salad and potato chips on whole wheat

Fried grouper on toasted sesame bun w/L, T, & tartar sauce

Thin-sliced rare roast beef with horseradish butter, lettuce, kosher salt and coarse black pepper on good white bread

Tofu Rueben on caraway rye


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

BLT with alot of thick goooood bacon, ripe garden tomatoes, hellmens (yeah I know), lettuce and toasted white bread....

Meatloaf with red sauce and mayo

Rueben or cold with slaw hold the Russian dressing add brown mustard

Tuna with capers, olives, red pepper, red onions, artichokes dillweed and mayo!!! on Chiabatta

Grilled veg with tapenade, feta and balsamic on fougasse

Smoked turkey, cranberry chutney, slaw on chiabatta

Grilled cheese with sour pickles

Rare roast beast with horseradish mayo, red onions, lettuce and Great bread.

Standard tuna salad on whole wheat

Muffolata(Central Grocery)


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I hate to display my pedestrian palate but...

Last Sunday I baked up some of Izzy's NY Rye, from Breads From The La Brea Bakery. I ran right to the store and bought Bologna, Yellow American Cheese & Gulden's Spicy Brown Mustard


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Hey, Kyle -- looks good to me! After all, my test for any sandwich place is how well do they do a tuna salad on rye?

In addition to some already mentioned, other favorites are:

- Swiss cheese and tomato with mustard on rye
- Egg salad with mustard on rye or whole wheat
- Cuban sandwich -- roast pork, ham, Swiss, mayo, mustard on Cuban roll, pressed in the grill (you can leave out the pickles, but I'll eat it with)
- Hebrew National hot dog (or better yet, knockwurst) with deli mustard, sauerkraut, and sweet pickle relish, on top-sliced Arnold bun
- "Coney island" from Detroit: cheap hot dog topped with chili, chopped onions, mustard (at home, I add shredded cheddar, too)
- Turkey club on toasted challah -- sliced turkey, crisp bacon, lettuce, tomato, mayo, OR the variation of TUNA club, using seared fresh tuna instead of turkey.


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

I have several favorites, but what goes w/o saying is that they have to be on great bread:

Old fashioned meatloaf w/romaine,nroma toms and thin sliced red onions.

blue crab salad melt

Grilled Pastrami on a really good french roll w/ provelone and mustard

antii-pasta salad on a baguette

I like food


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I forgot one very important one-North Carolina style pulled pork with cole slaw on a bun.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Sloppy Joes from the Millburn Delicatessen, Millburn, NJ

Theses have nothing to do with ground beef and tomato sauce (mother sauce or not)


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Yes, sir.... It ain't pretty but it sure do taste mmm, mmmm good!


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

My answer is as seasonal as produce!

For instance, in the wintertime, I love to tuck into an eggplant parmagiana hero on a beautiful semonlina roll...

Summer is for breast of turkey, brie, sundried tomatoes either on a wrap or on a toothy sub roll.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Suzanne: bacon on challah! :lol: If that's not fusion cuisine, I don't know what it is...  

Shroom, don't apologize for the Hellman's- not to me, anyway. I've made my own and eaten plenty of Hellman's, and sometimes it's just gotta be the stuff in the jar. Homemade, to me, makes better dressing for tuna, chicken, etc. salad; or a better dip, or something more on the sauce line. The Hellman's makes a better sandwich, IMHO.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

What!!! No Liverwurst on rye with raw onion and guildens mustard???

(not one of my favs)

I think some of these sandwiches are what keeps Proctor&Gamble and Colgate-Pomalive in buisness 

Remember to brush and floss!!!


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Start with a hearty grain bread. Put swiss and cheddar cheese, with thinly sliced tomatoes and avocados. On the outside, brush melted herb butter and sprinkle with parmesan cheese before grilling. The ultimate grilled cheese sandwich.

I also liked grilled PB&J. 

Chicken salad (poached chicken breasts, grapes, celery, red onion, and Granny smith diced apples with mayo, salt, and pepper) served in a grilled pita

And my own creation- cobb salad sandwich- chicken, bacon, avocado, green onion, cheddar cheese, boiled egg, tomatoes, with mayo.

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## dunk (Feb 7, 2002)

Jim ---

Is that a picture of a Pirmani's(sp??) sandwich. I got treated to one of those in Pittsburgh --I think it is a specialty there. Very good -- an acquired taste I think with that coleslaw in there, though. 

Dunk


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Liverwurst, bologna and Gulden's aside, I had dinner @CraftBar last night. It's the scaled down, relaxed annex to Craft. They do only 3 entrees/night and.........Sandwiches! Oh, boy:bounce: 

We split 2. One had duck ham, sauteed hen of the woods mushrooms and (I forget which kind of) cheese. The second was a more pedestrian, yet no less tasty, grilled chicken breast, oven dried tomato and (I forget which kind of) cheese. They are served warm and pressed. The bread looked like ciabatta (had about the right width) and the whole thing was pressed down to somewhere between 1/2 - 3/4 of an inch. Really tasty.


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

I don't eat a lot of sandwiches, but my son does. My latest creation for him was a winner:

Sloppy Joe (the regular kind) with romaine and several big fresh basil leaves.


H.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Ooh, ooh! I think they make it with taleggio. 

Oh well, I'm going to D'Artagnan for dinner tonight. And tomorrow we're having an "osso buco" fest for 12 people, with braised baby artichokes, farro, homemade almond ice milk -- eat your heart out!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Shimmer,

I'm not much of a sandwich person but you REALLY sold me on your creation for _cobb salad sandwich- chicken, bacon, avocado, green onion, cheddar cheese, boiled egg, tomatoes, with mayo_ < *burp*> 

_EXCUSE ME!_


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Dunk-
You bet!!! You get the Primanti's Gold Star!!! For those of you who have not had the pleasure, a Primanti's sandwich is basically you choice of meat: grilled bologna, or steak, or tuna, or capapcola, or whatever.... the kicker is that it is served on really soft Italian bread with provolone, cole slaw, fresh cut french fries & tomatoes... all on the sandwich. It costs about $4 and sits in your belly for about a week!! 
It's great to watch them make those messy concoctions, too. Normally a big, burly Iron City 'burgher grabs the potatoes right from the just-lifted fry basket with the his hariy knuckled hands, slaps on the meat right from the grill and jams the slaw on top with those same hands. Plops it on a piece of deli paper and there ya' go!:bounce:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Sounds like it might give Capriotti's a run for the money


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Kyle,
You may be right!! For those of you who aren't "in the know", Capriotti's (www.capriottis.com) is famous for roasting about a jillion pounds of turkey each day and then hand-pulling the meat for their sandwiches. One of their classics (and my personal favorite) is the turkey on the softest roll known to man/woman, slathered with Russian dressing, slabs of Swiss cheese and creamy cole slaw! And don't EVER order a Large... it is like 4 feet long. Enough for 3... or 4 hungry folks. 
Kyle... I'm buyin'.... when you showing up?!?!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm partial to their cheese steaks. Death from below!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

In summertime only - a tomato sandwich- white bread, Hellman's, and thick slices of tomatoes right out of the garden, with salt/pepper. 

Method - Hold the sandwich in both hands, and stand over the sink!

All you bologna lovers - how about a fried bologna sandwich?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Marmalady, in the "White Trash Cookbook" they're called "Kitchen Sink Tomato Sandwiches". Mmmm.... the taste of pure summer!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Mezz, I love the White Trash cookbook! The scary thing is, the cookbook is the real thing - not a joke!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm with just about everybody else on some of these. There's a restaurant in Gaithersburg, MD who's name escapes me (help me out someone) that has I believe 100 or more sandwiches on the menu. Granted the difeerence between sandwich #86 & 87 maybe the addition on mushrooms, still it's a lot!
Personally in no particular order.

A classic Reuben
A BLT on toasted white 
Salt bagel with smoked whitefish, nova lox and cream cheese
Steak & Provolone sandwich with lett, tom., mayo and cooked onions only
Fried pastrami on rye with Guldens
Monte Christo with hot raspberry dip.
Kentucky ham on pumpernickel with cream cheese and lingonberry jam
triple decker sweet ham & swiss with turkey and cole slaw on three slices of rye with russian dressing.
I know there's more, but for now......mmmmmm


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Here it is. 203 sandwiches on the menu!!!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
http://www.washingtonian.com/dining/...roysplace.html


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

I created this after working all day, not eating, and having waay too many bourbons at the end of the night.
It's called the Niteclub.
thinly sliced grilled chicken breast, with arugula, tomato, applewood smoked bacon and jalapeno jack cheese, slathered with a spicy cumin, green onion aioli, on a ciabattina that's grilled and pressed thin like a Cuban sandwich.

guaranteed to sober and satiate!

Other than that I'm with Marmalady - garden tomatoes, Best Foods mayo(on this side of the Rockies) and sliced Italian bread with the sesame seed crust.
Okay, and maybe a good meatball and provolone on a hard roll...

Does anyone like sardine sandwichs?
I adore them.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Sardines rule!!

When I was a kid I used to mush them up and mix them with sliced onion and lots of black pepper, then spread it on pita bread. Yuuuuummmmmm....


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

One of my favorite dishes that I came up with for myself anyway one time was sauteed mushrooms with garlic and lemon. I added a handful of blue claw crab meat and used that as a topping for a hamburger on a grilled garlic bun. Man that was good!:chef:


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Yum! - I dig it - your own perverse version of surf and turf!
Can I have one now pleeeze? with some bacon on it too?:bounce:

Sardines- mashed with evo and lemon, lots of black pepper, served on sturdy toasted multigrain with sliced red onion and AVOCADO (maybe a handfull of mesclun if I've got it). It's my favorite to eat with a side of cut up blood oranges...


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Hmmm......:lips: 

1)Ciabatta with sliced fresh tomato, Mozzarella di bufala, basil leaves, extravergine olive oil. Basic but my best favourite!

2) From South to North: Black rye bread with Sudtiroler speck, German pickled sweet and sour gherkins and sweet mustard;

3) A warm sandwich with Prosciutto Crudo, Brie and spinach;

4) Bresaola, Arugula, thin slices of Parmesan cheese, extravergine oil and pepper;

5)Shrimp, cocktail Sauce and Stracchino.

Hope in US Bresaola and Sudtiroler Speck are available!
They're my very best favourite Salumi!:bounce: 

Pongi


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Pongi,

yes..there both avalible in the states....

Grissini dipped in sweet butter wrapped with Brescola :bounce:


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Bresaola rolls:
Mix some Caprino (fresh goat) cheese with extravergine olive oil, 1-2 tbsp milk, white pepper, chopped "Erba Cipollina" (I think the French name of this herb is Ciboulette, could you let me know the English one please? ) and work until creamy. Spread on thin slices of bresaola, roll them up, tie with a stem of "erba cipollina".

Speck-Pineapple skewers:
Small cubes of fresh pineapple, wrapped in slices of Sudtiroler speck, skewered and mounted on a whole pineapple for the choreography 

Pongi


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Pongi: they are called _chives_ in English.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks Suzanne!

Pongi


----------



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

For me there are essentially four all-time favorites:

Pastrami Reuben
Corned beef hash on sourdough with mayo and tomato
Cuban medianoche (ham, roast pork, swiss, pickle, butter, mustard on egg bread and put in a press)
Frita/Cuban Hamburger (minced chorizo patty w/diced fried onioins topped with shoestring potatoes on a bun)

I have to admit that my list started with one sandwich, but quickly expanded while memories were stoking my belly flames. I wish I was back in Chicago where I could get the cuban sandwiches. I guess I can settle for Zingermans.

terrarich


----------



## solanna (Dec 17, 2000)

Ooooh.

Grilled portobello mushroom on rustic bread with red pepper puree and gorgonzola butter!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

My favorite sandwich is one we serve sometimes at the bakery, Fresh shrimp salad on cheap white bread(exactly how it is written on the board) you can get is plain or smuched with the hand print. This holds it together.


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I had to put in my two cents just to indulge myself.
I like:
BLT's but only if they are good tomatoes
Tuna melts
any kind of melts, really...
Sometimes I like to make melts out of english muffins.
When I lived in massachusetts I used to get linguica sliced thin, and make sandwiches with that and a fried egg and cheese. It is my own 'cholesterol special'
To me it's not so much the filling as it is the bread. I don't usually care for wonder bread, but I like sourdough, rye, cracked wheat, things like that. =)
Oh boy, I'm hungry now.


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

Wow, great topic. Hard to beat these off the top of my head:

Corned Beef Reuben with lots of creamed horseradish.

Charbroiled Cheese Burger. (lettuce, tom, and mayo--of course)

Anything Pannini with lots of cheese(I don't care what kind as long as it's meltable)

Stromboli

Grilled cheese anything(see pannini)

Tuna Melt

Patty Melt

Anything with bacon..................cheese..........mayo....... ...burp!
 :lips:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I just made an interesting one....reminants from training omelet makers for the market..
whole wheat sourdough bread toasted mayo cheddar melted....
saute mushrooms, caramelized onions, sauteed apples (granny smith)....top cheesy side with crisp bacon bigger than bits, and mound sauteed stuff on top..pretty good.
I may be eating alot of ham, bacon, sausage, cheddar, veggie sandwiches the next 6 months.


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

YUUMMM!!!! Can you send some scraps this way?


----------



## pburger (May 27, 2002)

:bounce: Simple is always the best. Peanut Butter and Jelly wrapped in a flour tortilla. Great for late night snacks after work....


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Hey folks you missed my favorite , THE FRENCH DIP . This sandwich when made with leftover prime rib has gotta be one of my ultimate favvvsssssss . Dipped in hot au jus , I just cant believe I did not see it mentioned . My feelings are hurt . Crying in my jus , Doug


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Doug,

Don't cry!!!

I didn't post a French dip because I didn't everyone to go out and buy or make them!!! then there would be non left for me


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

That is my very favorite sandwich, but I use Duke's mayo, and it has to have potato chips on the sandwich. But I only have about four sandwiches a year. Being so short, I avoid bread as much as possible


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I was raised on those tomato sandwhiches. My mother did it with two slices of white bread, miracle whip spread on one and margarine on the other add in vidalia onions and tomatoes with salt and pepper. 

Peanutbutter and banana sandwiches were a regular menu option as well.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Hey svad , are you any relation to Elvis ? All your missing is the frying of that sandwich ( in real butter I think ) . oh well , I guess I am just " ALL SHOOK UP " UH HU , Love me tender , Doug


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

and the bacon.....pb nana and bacon cooked in butter...if it hadn't been a drug overdose the diet woulda got him.


----------



## pinarello (May 3, 2002)

my fav. simple(comfort sandwich) sandwich is
Peanut butter and banana in fresh white italian bread.

my fav sandwich otherwise is

foccacia bread layered with grilled vegetables, feta cheese and basil pesto!
love it!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Oh, we _never_ fried the pb and banana "sammiches".
We _did_ have a concoction called pb&j toasties. Basicaly a grilled cheese sandwhich with pb& j instead of the usual Velveta.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Buttered toast with tomato slices, salt and pepper. So simple. So good Another favorite is fried eggplant slices with sauteed pepper strips and onions, in olive oil with a little s&p, basil and garlic. It's great on Italian bread or toasted sub rolls.


----------

